# Cheapo Tanks!!!! READ ME!!!



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

**mods, I wasnt sure where to stick this, so feel free to move/delete it if you want**

Hi All, 

I joined the board about a month back, and have found everyone to be extremely helpful as far as the sharing of information goes. Now, its my turn!

I work at Petco, and just recieved an interesting internal memo today. Apparently, Petco is having a buck per gallon aquarium sale from 8/20 - 8/26. I know its going on in Texas, and I believe it is nationwide. basically, every tank between 20 to 55 gallons, excluding kits, combos, and bowfronts, is going to cost a dollar a gallon. This includes the 33 ocianic cubes and 42 stretch hexs! Im not kidding! There was nothing in the memo about keeping it hush hush, but petco is not going to advertise it either!

I just wanted to share the info with all you dboarders! Ive already got about 10 different viv ideas for soem 33 cubes Ill be picking up soon . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

starts the day after my bday :twisted: Hopefully its nationwide


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ill try to find out tomorrow. Happy pre-Bday~!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

love those cubes, but they are so damn expensive. If this is nationwide it will be my chance to get my hands on a few. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lets pray its nationwide!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I see a 46g bow in my future if this is the case and I've got the extra money - moving in two weeks.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Holy cow! I hope its nationwide!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Keep us notified, PLEASE!!!  
I don't know the usual cost of these tanks, but who cares? woo hoo!


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

The date is on the calender, and my wife approves.. but then women do have an eye for a sale!!!

Thanks for sharing....

la la la la la.. (followed by a slight jump and a clickity click of the heels all the way to Petco)

Steve


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

awesome! i've been wanting one of those 55 gallon breeder tanks for my turtles for a long time, but at $110 i just couldnt afford it. yay for cheap tanks!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

This would be great. Those 33 oceanic's are awesome. I'd get a bunch of them!


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I think it sucks that tanks are so expensive at these pet stores. The only thing ive ever really used is 10G because I could get them for 8.99, so I have an ass load of those now. as for the buck per gallon deal. well it looks like im going to be starting on my new room :lol: !!!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I keep waiting for someone to say "April fools!"

Looks like it may be upgrade time!


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Have we found out yet if this will be a nationwide thing?? If so, it looks like I'm going to have to go get a few new tanks. 

Thanks!

Kristen


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup, its real, and its nationwide! I called my District Manager today to find out. Just make sure to get a PALS card (free, kind of like an Albertsons or Krogers card, and Petco does not sell your information) so you can get the sale price. Hit it early Sunday morning (open at 10am), as when this last happened 5 years ago, most tanks were gone by Monday or Tuesday.

Sorry defaced, the sale doesnt include bowfronts  I had an eye on a 72g, but I guess I'll have to settle for a 33 cube


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

woohoo! Nevermind the fact I have nowhere to put any extra tanks but hey, nothing wrong with having a few backups :lol: I'll have to do a reconnaisance mission to see which petco has the best stock.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Meh, I'm sure I'll live with a 44g pentagon, or a hex of similar size.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Too bad my Petco doesn't have ANYTHING!!! :evil:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ha, neither does mine. Im driving the half hour to a bigger one 

p.s. - Petco isnt allowing any stores to order extra tanks for the sale, so when they are gone, they're gone!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im going to camp outside the store!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

CAMP Outside how about sneak in and sleep inside so when the first employee walks in you will be at the cash register with every cool tank in there! :lol: 

Anyways those hexs are looking good! i will be there the mintue they open on 8/20 ! 

My petco just expanded! lets hope they buy tanks!

What about exo terras?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

ope, just tanks. Beautiful, cheap tanks.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Including hexs right? I dont want to get my hopes up send my friend with about $100 and not be able to get what i want. ( i will be gone thats why i am sending a friend)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, hexes are included, as long as the price does not include the stand (combo). My store has a 42 hex ans 30 hex, both ocianic. Both come with glass top and light.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

do you know if it will include the exo terra tanks?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> do you know if it will include the exo terra tanks?


Those arnt aquariums so probably not. I have 5 or so petcos within 20 minutes of me, I'll have to go scope them out. Never paid too much attention to what they have for aquariums.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

No exo terra tanks, those do go on sale for 10% off from time to time, though.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Dang my petco has vey little interesting tanks that isnt a "combo".

Oh well maybe i will pick up a 20 or something


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just see if the tank has an individual sku, or at least one seperate than its stand. If so, then its not a combo!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Fantastic I can upgrade to a 29 Gallon for my Crested Gecko also


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Went into my local petco and saw some nice tanks. Do they typically keep one display model for each tank then keep the reserves in the back or is that all they have at one time?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Forget the 29G! get an oceanic 33 cube if you can, its sooo much cooler!
I just made a 20L vert for my gf's crestie, pics in this thread:


http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18868

just mentally rotate the pics 90 degrees to the left . . . lol


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'll have to post up the exo terra my girlfriend and I made for her cresteds. I thought is was really easy to adapt a dart tank to their needs. Did you find it to be the same way?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, I set it up just like I would a vent or imi tank, except for a large screen door instead of a small screen vent and glass door. Otherwise, its pretty much the same. Be careful to keep the humidity moderate, not high like dartfrogs. If I ever build another crestie viv, I'll probly stick to broms and ferns - dont require the watering of some of the other plants I have in there!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've some glass sitting in the screen in the top to help keep the humidity up when they need to shed, but it's all moveable which gives the control I like. I had alot of extra broms so these guys got them, some ivy and a ficus tree as my girlfriend loves them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive got several broms, leftovers afer spreading out my main viv, as well as creeping fig, sweet potato vine, a mangrove, and lemon button ferns. The fig and potato vine have a habit of drying out, and may get moved soon.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

7 days, 21 hours and 8 minutes 'til the sale... not that i'm counting or anythin!!!!!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

haha


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I just talked to the guy at my Petco and he told me that some of the bow fronts will be part of the sale. The ones with the light tan versus dark tan top rim. They come without a stand. The other bows are part of a combo and not on sale.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

ugh, theres like 5 tanks I want and I doubt any of the local petcos have any of them. I'll find somethin though.


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey all, this is my first post here on the forums but just wanted to say thanks to Zach for posting the information about this sale. Today I went to my local Petco and purchased their very last 33 cube at full price. The store manager told me to bring back my recipt on Sunday the 20th and they will refund my money at the sale price. So if any of you guys have your eyes set on any special tanks you can beat the rush of the sale and buy your tanks early. Just thought I'd give you all a heads up! 

Thanks again Zach


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

ill have to get some 30 hexs and 40 stretch hexs to display some lamasi, bastis, imitators, and vents ill be getting soon him frogbroms here i come with a mighty order.... 


what do i ask the salesperson when i go in next sunday is it in store advertised or do you have to ask or what ?


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

> what do i ask the salesperson when i go in next sunday is it in store advertised or do you have to ask or what ?


When I went to the store I asked one of the employees if they knew anything about about the sale and they were nice enough to show me a list of all tanks that would be going on sale for all the stores nationwide. They told me the only thing you will need for the sale is your Petco Pals card which you can apply for right before your purchase I believe only took me a minute to get and it was free. 

The manager at Petco told me today that the Sale will not be advertised to the public until Saturday the 19th in local newspaper sale adds.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

cool i already have a petco pals card i was just wondering what had to be done...lol i will be in a sleeping bag inside with carts full of tanks and a uhaul outside


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks much for the heads up. I'll be picking up a cube or two and maybe a stretch hex.

Adam


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Success! Managed to track down hexes and cubes :twisted:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I was just wondering if SeaClear Eclipse 3 Compatible Aquariums were included in this sale...the ones online are all under 55 gal.

And can you order an aquarium during the sale and still get a discount? Even if it comes after...Or should you order before and have it arrive when the sale happens? :twisted: I hope so cause I'll need to order something cause my Petco has squat!!! :x 

Thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

This is in-store only (no web that I know about) and no special orders; it is to clear out tanks that have been sitting around too long! Go to your Petco and see if they can still get in tanks for you. Our local warehouse in Dallas is out of the cubes and such, but yours might not be. Never hurts to try!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome for posting this, I love to be helpful!  Just make sure to post pics of the vivs after they are set up in the tans you buy! I wanna see the results! I just had a customer bring me pics of a vertcal 75G viv(she modeled it after my 20L vert, I'm so proud) she set up i her classroom for a group of 4 crested geckos she bought from me a month ago; I love feedback like that! Those lizards are living it up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Well you have been very helpful!  And I will definately post up pics, I've been itchin to start a new tank for awhile now.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

bought a new rack from costco ready to fill it up with nice cubes and hexs as well as any other large tank


----------



## Neil (Aug 4, 2006)

correct me if I'm wrong, And i hope i am. But oceanic tanks only come as combo's from PETco. meaning that there is a tank, top, and light. i just checked my local petco, and all the cubes were priced as combo's.
 
neil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Neil said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, And i hope i am. But oceanic tanks only come as combo's from PETco. meaning that there is a tank, top, and light. i just checked my local petco, and all the cubes were priced as combo's.
> 
> neil.


True, but theyre not stand/tank/accessories combos and thats just the way they come and they'll be on sale that way  I know, the combo thing threw me off so I asked and the sales associate said theyre included in the sale.


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

I just picked up the Oceanic 33g cube for $149.99. I hope this tank is part of the sale, and I can get my money back on Sunday. If it is, that is a huge savings. If not, I guess I will take it back for a refund. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

33 cubes are on the list of tanks for sale for $33. Bowfronts are not on the list anywhere, but some ahve heard that they are included in the sale, so maybe its a regional thing.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Zach,
Thanks for the heads up on this. I went to my petco today and found 2 33 cubes which I am all over if someone doesn't beat me to em, which will mean they will have to be there before they open! With that said, one of the employees there told me some interesting things that I thought I would share. He said that all tanks between 20 and 55 gallons were included as long as they have a sticker on them that say a price for the tank only. If the tank was a tank and stand combo and has a sticker on them with just the price of the tank, then they are fair game. Tank/stand combos with only stickers for the tank/stand combo and no stickers for the tank individually and the stand individually are not fair game. As far as he knew, bowfronts were included as long as there was a tank only sticker and they were between 20 and 55 gallons. Moral of the story, find tanks with tank only stickers and get as many as you can! Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope this does not burst everyone's bubble, but here is the official add...










It says it does not include bowfronts, but does not say anything about hexes.

I know we have all heard different things from different people (including me) but I think we should be realistic about this. If you think you are going to go into Petco and get anything you want, I think we are going to be disappointed. (I hope not!!!! I want a 33 hex!!!)

*Zach, please PM me with the list you have of tanks that will be in the sale, or anyone out there that has this list mentioned*

P.S. You did not get this add from me!!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

I think my bubble is still intact :wink: but ugh, the waiting. 10% off stands eh? Maybe I can find something for the cube, I think thats going to go in the living room so I need something to put it on :?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I was just in my PETCO yesterday checking out my next tank!!!! and they have this new small tank. It is a 10 gallong hex. It looks way cool for an upright for thumbnails. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've got a 10g hex. I built it up and ended up not liking it because it had to be top opening and was difficult to light. So right now it sits empty in my parent's shed.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Steve, can you Pm me and let me know where that ad came from? I was at Petco last night and they said the ad doesn't go out til Saturday. Is it already out down there in the Springs??


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Unless my local petco orders more tanks for the sale, the best I can hope for is (1) 33 hex and (2) 29s. They don't have any more I need. Everything else in the place is Combos or smaller Aquariums.

On the Upside they do have some White's in stock now.
hopefully they won't sell before Sunday morning.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Checked mine out today, the best looking thing i saw was a 40 gallon...not a big selection at all...unless they have more in the stock area. I hate asking people if they have things in stock because they tend to get angry....If they dont, thats fine, no need to get attitudes...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ha, how'd u get that ad? It isnt supposed to be released until Saturday, and even then, only in the mail! lol We dont even recieve them at the store until today or tomorrow!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Btw, Ive been specifically told by my District Manager that hexs, as long as they are not priced together with a stand (under the same sku) and are between 20-55 gallons WILL be on sale. She also said that bowfronts were NOT on sale. Ill try to scrounge up a list of tanks and skus on sale and post em today or tomorrow - we shall see if I can get into the store's email.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

I stopped by a store here in CA and the manager printed up the list of the tanks that will be on sale. He also printed a list of which stores had the ones I want (which is the 33 gal Oceanic cube combo). It's listed at 30 bucks with the glass top and light. Sweet deal since the light alone can cost nearly that. The only thing that sorta sucks is that in general, each store only has one of these on hand (some have none). So i'll be doing a lot of driving on Sunday (Southern Cal has a lot of PetCo's). The best deal on the listing was the Oceanic 42 gallon hex combo. list price of $279, sale price of $42. I havent found one though. The rest were the standard brand aquariums in various sizes. For example the 20 gallon highs will be $20 instead of $39. Still a killer deal but nothing like the Oceanic combos. 

My biggest concern is that the employees are gonna buy all these as soon as the sale hits. At one store I heard an employee say they were gonna buy one. That sucks, theres only one in the store. If I can get three I'll be very happy, I'd buy six if I could find them. 

MIKE


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

Mike, buy it now and then go back on Sunday. They will refund the difference. They have a price guarantee,as most stores do. If these stores didn't have this people would just return the product and re-purchase it on site. I already bought the only 33 Oceanic in town.


----------



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

Now I have a question. Just went to a local Petco and found a 33 cube, great news!! Talked to the store manager, now he is stating that the 33 gal cube is a combo (includes glass top and light, but no stand) and is NOT included in the sale. The bar code also states it is a combo with top and light.

Anyway to confirm the sku number and find if it on sale? Any other opinions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

salth2oj said:


> Now I have a question. Just went to a local Petco and found a 33 cube, great news!! Talked to the store manager, now he is stating that the 33 gal cube is a combo (includes glass top and light, but no stand) and is NOT included in the sale. The bar code also states it is a combo with top and light.
> 
> Anyway to confirm the sku number and find if it on sale? Any other opinions?


I spoke to a sales associate and they told me its on sale since its not what they call a kit. So damn confusing :lol:


----------



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

What to do...what to do.

Take a chance and buy it a day early? Wait until that morning? 

I just can not see Petco letting go a 149.00 combo for 33.00, but then again.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, here's a list of the tanks on sale.

sku / tank / dimensions / retail price / sale price

170933 AGA 20L Black 30x12x12 39.99 20
170976 AGA 55g Black 48x13x20 109.99 55
170941 AGA 29g Black 30x12x18 54.99 29
170925 AGA 20H Black 24x12x16 39.99 20
170968 AGA 40b Black 36x18x16 99.99 40
515744 AGA 20H Oak 24x12x16 42.99 20
614971 OCE 33 Cube 149.99 33
180750 AGA 29g Oak 30x12x18 64.99 29
993069 OCE 30hex 17x20x25 219.99 30
515736 AGA 20L Oak 30x12x12 42.99 20
660841 AGA 54gCorner 38x27x22 274.99 54
180777 AGA 5g Oak 48x13x20 139.99 55
222526 AGA 45g Black 36x12x24 129.99 45
170950 AGA 30g Black 36x12x16 79.99 30
180769 AGA 45g Oak 36x12x24 139.99 45
515710 AGA 30g Oak 36x12x16 82.99 30
660655 AGA 37 Black (taller 29g) 84.99 37
727938 OCE 42hex 22x25x23 279.99 42
221228 AGA 35hex Black 139.99 35
469610 AGA 38g Black 89.99 38
220370 AGA 20hex Black 99.99 20
222364 AGA 20hex Oak 99.99 20
220990 AGA 33L Black 89.99 33
221600 AGA 35hex Oak 149.99 35
379670 AGA 36corner 189.99 36
993026 OCE 30cube 22x22x19 179.99 30
993042 OCE 30cube 22x22x19 179.99 30
220485 AGA 37g Oak 94.99 37
379280 AGA 55g Black /w Overflow 179.99 55
220639 AGA 38g Oak 99.99 38
379271 AGA 25g Black 54.99 25

Please note, not all stores will carry all of these, or even a large percentage of the tanks available. Each color has a specific sku, (example 993026 = maple, 993042 = cherry). Some tank dimensions were not posted. Stores will not, as far as I know, be getting any extra tanks for the sale, or be recieving tanks until the sale is over (8/26). No rainchecks, either.

Happy shopping! Expand those frog collections!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

So the oceanic stretch hex isnt on sale? I thought that was a 40 gallon


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

AGA = All Glass Aquarium (store brand, decent quality)
OCE = Oceanic (what you really want!)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I was told that they would be on sale, but they are not on this email. Odd - my store does not have them available anymore, may be discontinued, at least in my region. Gotta love Petco, very lacking in communication skills. My sis got a Manager in Lansing, Michigan to order a 42 stretch hex for her for the sale, and was told it would be $42.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

So whats the deal with buying one now and returning on sunday for a price adjustment? Would this even work considering the magnitude of the sale?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IDK about other stores, but my GM will NOT do that, I asked him about it. Technically, though, Petco has a 30 day price match guarantee, as long as you have an advertisement from another pet chain store with lower price. IDk if I would risk it, as the GM of the store makes the call when it comes to stuff like that. As him/her!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok thanks for all your help  , I dont want to risk it but at the same time I hope the tanks dont sell before hand :lol: Most of the Petcos around here only have very limited tanks to begin with so there arent too many of the 'good tanks' floating around.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, my store is itty bitty, and normally has a horrible selection of tanks. We just "happen" to have 3 cubes for some reason - aka my manager haring a rumor about this sale and ordering more than she shoudl have.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I took the risk and went tonight and bought a 40 gallon breeder tank. I talked to the manager and she said none of the cube tanks were going to be on sale as well as none of the bowfronts. Four days ago some of the cubes had tank only prices on them now they all have been changed to combo prices. ( How Convienient) She also said that I could bring the reciept in and get the sale price on sunday.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> AGA = All Glass Aquarium (store brand, decent quality)
> OCE = Oceanic (what you really want!)


I'm not sure why you think All Glass is store brand. All Glass is not a store brand and in fact owns and makes Oceanic tanks.

Now for some juicy stuff...

This is my plan. PetSMART has the same policy. They will meet or beat any ADVERTISED price on the same stuff. My petsmarts here have the exact same Oceanic cubes. When that ad runds, I'm getting it and not only going to Petcos to clean them out, but going to Petsmart and doing the same damn thing. They have to match it no matter what. I even think you can just take your reciept to them and show them how much you paid. The only problem I forsee is if they notice that it was b/c of the P.A.L.S. thing. But hopefully they don't. Worth a try anyway.

Also, even if the Petcos don't give you your money back if you decide to buy the tank early, just return the tank that day and turn RIGHT AROUND and buy it back at the sale price. Just don't put anything in it or break it. Easy as pie. There are ALWAYS loop holes. I'm gonna go pick one up tomorrow and hold it b/c I don't feel like risking it.

8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Glad I dont live by you Antone :lol: Well...might as well do some running tomorrow and figure out what to do. I need a tank..or 2. I'm sick of looking at all these plants just sittin around :?


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the idea Antone! I don't have a petco within 100 miles, but if I can get an ad from somewhere or print it off, then I will take it in to petsmart and see if they will match it.


----------



## Cville-dart (Apr 12, 2006)

I went to my Petsmart at lunch and the manager told me that I just need to bring in a copy of the add for him to look at. He said he would honor the price if it was "apples for apples" and did not seem to mind that the Petco was in the neighboring town. My Petco is about 55 miles away and I don't know if they will advertise in my area. Can someone provide a copy of the add for those of us who need it for our local Petsmart? It would be greatly appreciated! It would save me 2 hours of driving.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, i wouldn't mind a copy of the add too if anyone wants to forward it to me.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Just wanted to thank you zbrinks you rule!!!

just came across this post just in time.ill be at the door bright and early sunday thanks again


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

The manager at one of my Petcos got the ad I posted from some regional meeting in Florida where this sale was talked about so she has the corporate scoop on the sale. I trust that she will give me an awsome deal.

I have the entire add, but don't know how I can get it to any of you since it is paper. Any suggestions?

It will come out in your local papers on Saturday, the day before the sale.

P.S.
Thanks Zach for the list of tanks on sale.


----------



## salth2oj (Sep 3, 2005)

My trip back to Petco.
Finally talked to manager concerning the 33 cube, sku 614971. Sure enough, that sku is for the combo, price 149.99. He then pulls out the Petco memo on the sale, and yes it is on sale for 33.00. As well as is the 30 gal cube (30.00) and the 30 hex (30.00) both are combos as well.
I have seen it with my own eyes !!!! 

At that point he placed an order for the last 3 33cubes, 2 30 gal cubes and 2 30 gal hex, he does not have any in stock. With any luck, they might be on a truck to his store on Wednesday, maybe in my hands on Wednesday night.

Thanks Zack.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all

Antone - guess I miscommunicatedededed, I meant AGA is the standard "Petco" tank, as in they provide all the tanks petco normally carries, eg 55g, 29g, 10g etc . . . we refer to them as the "house" or "store" brand, basically decent quality, cheaper price. Sorry for any confusion! 

Those 33 cubes are included in the sale, I promise - dont give up, and check back on Sunday!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

[email protected]@K how many people have viewed this thing! dang! :shock:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Some one stop Me!!!!!!
I just went to PETCO and found my 33 OCE cube. Paid $149.00 for and it is going to stay in the front seat of my car until Sunday morning when I will take it back and get it for the sale price one way or another!! Even if I have to get a complete refund and then turn around and buy it again for the sale price. Now I sound like Antone!!

Here's the kicker!! The saleslady said, "Hey, I have one of those at home, only bigger, it's the 56 galloln upright, do you won't it?" DUH!!! She only lives 1 mile from the store so I drove over and her husband helped load that into my car with the Oceanic 33 cube, got the tank for $50. 

Now I have three uprights; 33 cube, 56 cube and one un-seen (co-worker is giving it to me) that he says is 60 gallons plus cube.

Watch out Antone, I'm going to need some broms!!!


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

I have gone to 2 different Petco's and they barely have anything I want. they don't even carry the cubes at one of them. The one salesperson said that they haven't gotten new tanks in in about a month. I hope I have better luck at Petsmart


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I went to 2 more petcos today and one petsmart, all got a shipment of tanks today 8) Looks like I'll be getting 3 as I cant make up my mind between a 40 hex or 42 hex and definately need a 33 cube...cant pass that up..and the kicker is all 3 will be cheaper than the exo terra I was planning on buying.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Well i hope you all have your sleeping bags and camping stoves ready...

30 hours and 6 minutes 'til it's everyones birthday.. hope everyone gets something they want.

And i think i speak on behalf of everyone with a big thank you to 

zBrinks for letting us in on this.

Steve


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

The closest PetCo is 2 1/2 hours from here... but there's a PetsMart about 15 minutes away! GAH!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Seems like petsmart will be price matching, atleast thats what they said at my local store. Just bring in the ad or print one off online (they have a store circular section on their website). No heavy bday partying for me tomorrow or I'd never get to petco by 10am sunday :lol:


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

Good thing you live in the Springs...Now stay in your territory! :lol: 



dragonfrog said:


> Some one stop Me!!!!!!
> I just went to PETCO and found my 33 OCE cube. Paid $149.00 for and it is going to stay in the front seat of my car until Sunday morning when I will take it back and get it for the sale price one way or another!! Even if I have to get a complete refund and then turn around and buy it again for the sale price. Now I sound like Antone!!
> 
> Here's the kicker!! The saleslady said, "Hey, I have one of those at home, only bigger, it's the 56 galloln upright, do you won't it?" DUH!!! She only lives 1 mile from the store so I drove over and her husband helped load that into my car with the Oceanic 33 cube, got the tank for $50.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been haunting this site for a few days now. And I did learn a few things about Vivariums (was debating between brackish fiddler crabs or Darts.) But after seeing this post I am going to spend my dough on a 55g (checked today, they have 4 in stock) and wait on a Vivi. (on a brighter side, By Monday I'll have either a 10g or a newly empty 29g to use for one). So thanks, and I'll see you in a bit, after I empty my 29g and replant my new 55g freshwater tank.
Jason


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Good thing you live in the Springs...Now stay in your territory!


Why you got some tanks in your area I should look at?

Actually, I have all I need at the moment. Any more and I'll have to get a part time job :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> > Good thing you live in the Springs...Now stay in your territory!
> 
> 
> Why you got some tanks in your area I should look at?...


uuugh...I don't know what you're talking about? :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, got some mixed answers and info today. Here's today's journey...

Called 2 Petcos. 1 had a 30 cube in cherry, the other one did not have anything but the standard sizes. I went and bought the 30 cube at the regular $180 that the store charged. One of the employees was like, "Yeah wait 'til Sunday, that tank will be $30." I told him that I wanted to buy it now to make sure I got it and then I'd come back and get my the difference back from the sale. He was like, "We can't do that" and I looked at him and told him, "Oh yes you can, you'll see." Hahaha.

I don't think he realized 2 things. For one, Petco has a 30 day money back guarantee so long as its not damaged or has been used. Secondly, I called the Petco up the street and spoke to a manager and he said he'd do it for me so long as the tank was part of the sale. Ha!

Now for the crappy news. My Petsmart down here said that Petsmart's price match policy is for REGULAR pricing only and that they wouldn't match the sale price b/c sale prices could be all over the place. I have a feeling that if I go to the other Petsmart with the ad and don't say anything and just try to buy one that they may not catch on and sell it to me. Who knows, its worth a shot.

Oddly enough, Petsmart sells the exact same cubes that Petco does for $80 cheaper anyway. So even if you don't get the sale price, Petsmart's price is already pretty good considering. It aint $30, but $90 is still better than $180.

I got the tank sitting in the car "just in case" though. Haha.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Antone, you damn scam artist, why don't you go load up on PS3s while your at it!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sbreland said:


> Antone, you damn scam artist, why don't you go load up on PS3s while your at it!


Ahem... 8) 

:lol:


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> sbreland said:
> 
> 
> > Antone, you damn scam artist, why don't you go load up on PS3s while your at it!
> ...


I'll take some of that action. November right?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to work at petco, so i'll be stopping by there after work tomorrow to talk to my old friends about this tank sale (supervisors/ast managers) 

P.S. I wasnt fired from there luckily


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Well i couldn't wait in the end. I figured i would buy the tanks i wanted then get the refund later, just in case.

My local Petco had 1 AGA 20 gal hex and 1 oceanic 30 gal hex. I spoke to the manager and he said he would refund the difference but that hex's weren't in the sale.

Long story short, we had a little chat. All the Oceanic stuff had been re-numbered and were classed as combo's (he showed me this against the SKU, the old SKU didnt come up on the list!!!) but AGA weren't.

He sold me a 20 gal hex and a 29 gal standard and said he will refund the money. Woo Hoo... (and a look from my wife that read..'and where do you plan on finding room for those in the house, and does this mean we will be having more frogs?').... Lol 

Good luck for tomorrow..

Thanks again zBRINKS.

Steve


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

17.5 hours . . get out the sleeping bags! :shock: 
lol, gl every1


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

One thing i did think of was to drive into Arizona (1 hour ahead) over the state line on the Hoover dam, hit the 10 o clock start there, then drive back into Nevada and hit the 10 o clock start there too.. I thought i was pretty smart with this idea, until i found out it would take about 2 hours to get between stores and thus defeating the whole object.. and probably leaving me with nothing more than money spent on gas... lol.. oh well.

Another one of my great ideas!!!!  
Steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: Oh well, atleast you figured it out before executing your plan. All I know is petco better not try to dick me over on my tanks :evil: Did anyone get an ad? I didnt. Maybe it will be in tomorrows paper or online by then. I have birthday money to blow, dangit


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Steve, sounds like you need a plane. Or a helicopter! All petcos should have ads available at the front of the store tomorrow morning. They should have been recieved by the stores by Friday.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh mamma! I just left petco with about $600 worth of tanks for a total of $160! What a deal!

I got a 33 cube, a 40 stretch hex, a 55, and another 20 for my rack for peanuts.

Now where in the heck am I going to put them???


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

12 hours to go!!!!!


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

<Oh mamma! I just left petco with about $600 worth of tanks for a total of $160! What a deal! >
wait a minute, did the sale start today? i just sold my catfish today(for 270 bucks, so i'm getting about 200) and tomorow mom has comitted to going into Davis and checking out the sale, are there any tanks with a 32"x15" footprint(or similar but no longer than 32") or are there any 16" cubes at petco? i don't know if mom will let me come home with any new tanks(better take the trailblazer just in case) i'm going to try to get her to buy a new 30g to replace her old one.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

No, it starts tomorrow... i don't know how he pulled that off, unless he is pulling our leg!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

No Joke... I simply asked if I could purchase today and return for a credit later next week. When I explained that my inlaws were coming to town and that I wouldn't be able to come to the store on Sunday the store manager generously offered to just give me the sale prices today. She made it clear to the cashier that I would be the only person getting that deal for the day. I was lucky...

Hope everyone else can take advantage of the sale... what an opportunity!!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

well i stopped by after work and talked to one of my old supervisors, and they are supposed to hold for me 1 40breeder, 1 55gallon, and the 30 gal oceanic cube, and the 40gal oceanic stretch hex? A friend is supposed to go pick them all up tomorrow since i dont get off work till after they close...hopefully the deal will go off without a hitch. They werent sure about the oceanic ones with the light and lid...but the ad says boxed setups not light/lid/tank combos....and stand ofcourse arent included. I gave him some other tank options if the oceanics fall thru. There are 2 other petcos here to check out if all else fails, and petsmart price matching maybe


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Man JL, that was a good idea, but in order for it to work you would have to get a manager that was not a dick and would let you do that. I went last night before closing to check and make sure my place still had everything I was after and they did, so unless an employee steals all my stuff before they open then I'm good!


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

does anyone have a link to the special so I can print it out and take it to my local shops? I am hoping they price match. Please, someone has got to help me, I have to get a 55 gallon tank and a couple cubes or hex's.


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

biocmp said:


> does anyone have a link to the special so I can print it out and take it to my local shops? I am hoping they price match. Please, someone has got to help me, I have to get a 55 gallon tank and a couple cubes or hex's.


It's listed on their website.

Here is the Link


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Just got back with a 33 cube, a 40BR, and a 54 corner. The corner was a steal! Now I just need to get some more frogs.

Ryan


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

my local PetCo had the standard fare...many 20L's, a few 20H, few 29H, and one 40 Breeder...they also had an AGA 20 hex however they wouldn't budge on it.

They said that Hex's were considered "special" tanks and per the circular special, bowfronts, kits, and terrariums were not included in the sale...what a bummer..

HOWEVER I went right down the road to PetsMart and they confirmed that they would price match...I immediately grabbed a 30 Oceanic Hex and a 47G cube (very tall)....however they both had a lid and light and the 47 had a stand with it (re: kit). When I told the sales rep I only wanted the tanks he simply told me that they only sell them as kits and gave me the whole kit......so around $400 for around $80......now I just need to pack them up for shipping


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

verbal said:


> Just got back with a 33 cube, a 40BR, and a 54 corner. The corner was a steal! Now I just need to get some more frogs.
> 
> Ryan


Nice! I tried to get a 54 corner, but they considered it a bowfront and not part of the sale...

Good job!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

sbreland said:


> Man JL, that was a good idea, but in order for it to work you would have to get a manager that was not a dick and would let you do that. I went last night before closing to check and make sure my place still had everything I was after and they did, so unless an employee steals all my stuff before they open then I'm good!


You are totally right. It was entirely up to the discretion of the floor manager. Even the employees were argueing about what should and shouldn't be included in the sale...

My first positive experience at Petco!


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I just picked up 4 20Hs, a 20L, a 55, 45, 38, and two 29s. I certainly feel good right now, lol, only cost me $331.45, and I saved $412.90 if I were to buy the tanks normally. Total woot, I'd say, though there's no way I would have bought from them normally. I'm kind of disappointed that there weren't any hexes, but that's life, I guess. I'm happy. =)


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

I grabbed a 55g and my girlfriend got a 40 gallon breeder, thats all my store had other than 20 gallons.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

JL-Exotics,
Re: corner tank:

That's what the manager at the store I went to said as well, until I had them scan it and the 54 corner came up for $54. I felt like saying, "take that!".

Ryan


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

First of all, I really need to thank Zbrinks for posting about this over a month ago, so THANK YOU! I had to work today, and I got off at 11am so I went to a Petco near my work and was able to find a 33 gallon cube, a 30 gallon Oceanic hex that WAS included, the oceanic is, all-glass isn't, and a 29 gallon tank. Unknown to me, my wife thought that I would miss out and went to the Petco by our house at 10 and picked up 2 more 33 cubes for me. This is great, I got around $725 dollars worth of tanks for $220. Also, did anyone else find it wierd that you had to pay the sales tax for the full price of the tank? I either never realized it before or just never noticed. Anyways, thank you Zbrinks, this was awesome.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Just picked the only 40br tank for $47 total and regular price was $109. 

they had one 55g but only 20h's and 10g's were left. 

Thanks for the heads-up on this great sale!


Frank


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

*cheapo tanks*

I went into my local petco, they didn't even know about the sale. We had to find a sale add. I bought 2 40BR, 2 29g, and a 20h, all they had. The manager told me that they get aquariums drop-shipped here on Monday, maybe they'll get a 55 or something else usable. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

I didnt have to pay sales tax for the whole sale, I payed for the discounted price on my 30 hex oceanic, the same as yours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok heres my story. It started out bad, but turned out good. Went to the first petco, asked about a 40 stretch hex and 42 hex. They said NO oceanics were included in the sale, atleast they didnt think so. They were waiting on confirmation from higher up about what is and isnt on sale. I was :evil: x 100. Went to a different petco. Manager called his GM and said well, it says nothing about oceanic being excluded so they'd give it to me for the sale price. Picked up a 33 cube and 40 stretch hex. Went to a few more stores, didnt see anything else I liked. Came home and the first petco called me. Turns out they never scanned the 42 hex and just assumed none were on sale. Only the 40 stretch hex was supposed to be excluded (whoops heh) So I got the 40 hex, 42 hex and 33 cube. All pretty much for free since it was all paid for by birthday money :twisted: 

I love you Zbrinks :lol:


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Big shout out to Zbrinks! I just got back raiding 3 Petco's and 1 Petsmart. Think I saved $315 on 4 20 H's and 2 of the Oceanic 33 cubes. Hey Antone did you drive into Orlando for that cherry 33 cube. Somebody snagged the one I had my eye on a day early. Good call on the Petsmart match, though. I went to the manager and asked if they match competitors sale prices and she said of course. No problem.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I had bad news today, i picked up a 29gal and a 20 hex yesterday and the managers said they would honour the deal and give me my discount back today. I went in today, different manager and he won't refund the money on the hex! He showed me the advert and said hex's weren't included. I said.. show me where it says that.. well it doesn't say they are in the sale so thats that and refused to budge!!!

Oh well... saved $26 on a 29 gal!! and hey this is Vegas.. nothing gets given away here.. suprised he didn't charge me extra for the privelige of living here :evil: 

Thanks again zBrinks, i did save some money though, and o have many people on this board which is a good thing.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

I tried going to Petsmart and do the price match thing and they told me that they would but the only tanks they sold that were not part of a combo were 10 gl and 29 gallon. Thats it. 

Troy


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I scored a 33 cherry cube and a 29T. Gonna go back later this week and see about more. 
Thanks,


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, i got 2 33 cubes and 2 20h tanks. I tried to get a 40 breeder, but when they rang it up it came up as $89 and when I told them that it was supposed to be included i the sale they called the manager and said since it was a "reptile tank" and not a fish tank that it wasn't included. I didn't feel like arguing, so I left with my loot and was happy. I might try Petsmart becasue I have had my eye on one of those 47 columns forever adn would LOVE to get one of those if they will do it. Just have to see.

On a side note, it seems as if every store is doing a little something different as some can get hexes, some can't, some can get oceanic some can't and so on. It's kind of frustrating (as in the case of my 40 breeder) that you know you should be able to get it but can't because fo bad communication. One bit of communication I am SUPREMELY thankful for is Zacks initiative to post this. I propose, and I hope that others on here will follow suit, that Zack be given a discount on frog purchases for the huge heads up and research he did for all of us since without his work most of us wouldn't have even known about the sale and wouldn't have all these great tanks to show for it. Now, as thanks to Zack for helping us out, I extend to him the offer of 20% off his first frog purchase from me at any time in the future. I don't have a bunch going on right now, but should shortly and I hope that anyone that has benefitted from this will extend him the same courtesy. Thanks Zack and hopefully you will have several offers like this one to come!
Stace


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i picked up a 35 hex, a regular 38 and a 55, i had my eye on 2 corner tanks but the sku's rang up as normal prices so i guess their manager didn't include them. The store i went to was having its grand opening so they should get more tanks in on wednesday so i'll hit em up again then.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, Petsmart was a no go for me at 2 different stores for the price matching dealie. Looks like they are too mean up here...  

Has anyone who bought their tanks ahead of time had any problems getting the refund difference? I'm going tomorrow to get mine.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

I got (3) 33 gal oceanic cubes with glass tops and lights. I drove to 4 stores in about three hours. With tax they were $44.62 out the door. Dont ask me why but the sales tax was based on the full price. I probably could have argued but most the managers were already upset that I was getting them for that price. In all the stores they tried to tell me that the oceanic combos werent included, I insisted that they ring them up and when they did the discount was applied. In one store the manager was really mad. 

I also picked up three 20H tanks. The bummer is that I dropped one and it shattered, I'm a such a moron. 

All in all even though arguing with the managers was stressfull, it was a good day and great sale. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

*Confused!?!*

I went to my local petco and they told me it wasnt happening here until next month, are they trying to stiff me?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Well, Petsmart was a no go for me at 2 different stores for the price matching dealie. Looks like they are too mean up here...
> 
> Has anyone who bought their tanks ahead of time had any problems getting the refund difference? I'm going tomorrow to get mine.


I'm sorry your petsmarts are being dumb, around here they said they'd pricematch. When they told me they didnt know if the 42 hex was going to be on sale i asked if I bought it then and it went on sale could I get the price difference refunded and they said I could. Dunno if they just said that to appease me though :?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi All!

Hope the tank hunting is going well! I just picked up a 33 cube from my store on the way back from Cindy Dickens of Vivarium Concepts. After checking out her frog room and talking to her for about an hour, I finally decided on a group of 5 luecs for my 46g viv - the little fat buggers are sleeping right now, but I'll try to post pics later. Its been an awesome day!

If you think a tank is on sale, but Petco says it isnt, please ask them to do a price check. It only takes them about 2 minutes with a scanner gun, and they should be more than willing to do it. I dont really understand where all ths confusion (on Petco's part) is coming from as far as tank prices go, as every store recieved the email and should have reviewed it with the employees. 

There WILL be a tank shipment coming in mid-week (typically tuesday-thursday) to most stores, so call back if they didnt have what you wanted today. Good Luck!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well my friend picked up the 30 oceanic cube, 55gal, and 40breeder they held for me....the oceanic 40 hex they wouldnt let go, and i guess it even rang up regular price...not sure since i wasnt there. But i got 3 out of the 4 i wanted, and am going back tomorrow to see whats left (and maybe haggle over the other oceanic), and maybe hit another petco and check petsmarts price matching. My ex supervisor also told me the night before that they should get a shipment in tuesday to autoreplenish their tanks.(which is inline with what zack said)

God i love this sale...came at such a good time...i have so many frogs i need to transfer into larger breeding setups. I 'll have plenty of viv work to entertain me for the next few months now!!! (and im still gonna pick up a few more if can)


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I really got to the two store managers who I picked up my tanks from. They were pissed I wouldn't buy the stands. 

"You want the stand with that?"

"Hmm... give me a few to think." 

"You need a calculator"

"No, I'm good"

silence then I speak again

"I'm going to pass on them right now, I'll be back for sure if I want them." 

I plan on waiting till the last day of the sale and seeing if I can haggle the price of the stands down. 



> If you think a tank is on sale, but Petco says it isnt, please ask them to do a price check. It only takes them about 2 minutes with a scanner gun, and they should be more than willing to do it.


I had them price scan almost every tank that was in that size range. I played stupid at every store I went to and made out good IMO.

zBrinks - you fucking rule dude. Any time you're in Ohio, or I'm in Texas, I owe you a beer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

For whatever reason the 40 stretch hex is excluded from the sale. The regional manager at one of the stores OK'd the override though and I got it at sale price...since it wasnt listed in the excluded list or anything.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

defaced said:


> I really got to the two store managers who I picked up my tanks from. They were pissed I wouldn't buy the stands.
> 
> "You want the stand with that?"
> 
> ...


You buy him the beer, I'll buy him the Jager!

I'm not much of a wheeler and dealer, but you might have better luck when the sale is done, or maybee the last hour, when all that is left is the stands.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:
Let me know if you go to MWFF - I've got half a bottle that needs to be honored and you are at the top of the list of people to help me with it.


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

Thinking about it, other than those of us who got what we want, the other people that will benefit from this sale will be the makers of great stuff, handi-foam, and silicone and the people who sell plants, and also the ones with frogs for sale down the road. Man did this sale re-energize peoples thinking or what. I've counted at least 20 of the 33 gallon cubes gone and god knows what else. I also have an idea for the next contest, with all of us having bought the cubes and other tanks, we should have a photo contest with people voting on which tanks look the best. Of course we need set-up and grow out time, so maybe for November. Just a thought though.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Derailz said:


> Thinking about it, other than those of us who got what we want, the other people that will benefit from this sale will be the makers of great stuff, handi-foam, and silicone and the people who sell plants, and also the ones with frogs for sale down the road. Man did this sale re-energize peoples thinking or what. I've counted at least 20 of the 33 gallon cubes gone and god knows what else. I also have an idea for the next contest, with all of us having bought the cubes and other tanks, we should have a photo contest with people voting on which tanks look the best. Of course we need set-up and grow out time, so maybe for November. Just a thought though.


That'd be cool. I don't think you need grow out time though b/c most people would submit the photo of the tank fresh anyhow. Haha. Some of my tanks don't always grow in the way I had envisioned. :wink:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Does sound like a good idea to me too. I would love to see what other people come up with for hese tanks as I have no clue what I plan on doing with my 2 yet!


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

bought a 30 g hex cubes sold too fast for me to get but they told me the 40g hex werent included is this right or wrong? i think they were being kinda scandalous cause they were for some reason telling me with stand or something like that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

40 stretch hexes were excluded, 42 hexes werent.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

gosh i really wanted them too they are soo nice


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

yep, i couldnt get it, and i noticed its not on the sku list posted earlier.... Can get the 42 and not the 40...ok Retarded! ;(


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks zbrinks for sharing the heads up info and for your consideration of us fellow froggers!!

Between the 5 Petcos in my general area, I was able to pick up four of the 33g Oceanic cubes. One for myself and three for trade at the NEFG BBQ, if anyone is interested. I literally couldn't fit anymore in my car. It took a bit of time and driving but hopefully they'll go to good use. 

Thanks again,
EricG.NH


----------



## Cville-dart (Apr 12, 2006)

Zach is THE MAN!!! I called my Petco on Sat. night to find out what they had in stock and if it was worth the drive. Sunday morning I drove 55 minutes to my nearest Petco to find 2 off duty employees in the store before it opened - wheeling all the good tanks to the front of the store in carts. When the doors opened - they bought them. I was not happy!!!! I ended up with a 20H and - would you believe it - I scored a 54 corner!!!! The employees must have ignored it because it had a combo sign on it - but thanks to Zach posting the part numbers and types of tanks - I saw the part numbers for the tank, hood, light, and stand listed on the combo sign. This gave me an idea - I had an employee scan the tag - he was the one helping the other 2 load the good tanks up before the store opened - he tried to tell me it was a combo and was not included, then he scanned it and got a wild look on his face, tried to hide the scanner scren from me, said his scanner was broken. After 10 minutes of "discussion" with me and him leaving to wisper to the other 2 off duty employees, I finally got a scue for the tank and bought it for $54. The employee did not seem happy. So go back to your stores and check to see if the combo deals have the part numbers listed - you might have the same luck as I did. Once again - thanks Zach!! If you ever need leucs let me know - I will cut you a deal!


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Just a heads up on the cubes and hexes. I think they are all tempered glass. Which means no drilling. I'd hate to see someone break their new tanks.


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

wow seeing all the interest in this sale makes me want to do something similar for my grand opening... :twisted:


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

I got a refund on the difference on the 33 cube I bought Wednesday, and then went to petsmart and they price matched on another 33 cube. The manager at the Petsmart was really nice, and said if Petco will do it so will they. They still have a 42 stretch hex that I didn't pick up as well as some regular hex's.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

racer69 said:


> I got a refund on the difference on the 33 cube I bought Wednesday, and then went to petsmart and they price matched on another 33 cube. The manager at the Petsmart was really nice, and said if Petco will do it so will they. They still have a 42 stretch hex that I didn't pick up as well as some regular hex's.


I just got home with my refund too. But the Petsmarts donw here will NOT match. I'm gonna call corporate I think and see if they'll help me out or something. This is pissing me off.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

im gonna try to get a price match today i hope theyll do it then i can have double the tanks for super cheap


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I just got off the phone with Petsmart CORPORATE and they said that Petsmart has to match sale prices too! They are gonna call my 2 local Petsmarts and make them give me the tanks at $33 each!!! F*CK YES!!

So any of you who get trouble from your Petsmrat, call Corporate and tell them and they will contact your local store and make them give it to you!


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

hurrayyy !!!! ill just bring in my reciepts damn now i could go to all the petsmarts and totally empty them out


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm tempted to go to petsmart and pick up a corner tank but I'm running out of storage room :lol: Or maybe a column..hmmm...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The petsmart I went to (maplewood MN) only had the top fin brand of tanks...I would like one of those 44 pents though...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats where I went too, and all their oceanics were kits. The one closer to where I live though has columns and oceanic cubes though.


----------



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn all of you for getting all these cubes and hexes!! :wink: Neither of the 2 PetCos in Toledo OR the PetSmart have any hex or cubes. :evil: 

Well, at least I picked up some "meat and potatoes" in 20hs and 29s.

I have a feeling Antone will be a major benefactor in "trickle down" economics! Hope he has plenty of plants on hand. :shock: 

Greg


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Got one of those 40something column tanks from PetsMart today, didnt even have to fight for it. The GM was very cooperative, probably because I used to work for him and I maintain his reef tank  Also found another 33 cube at another Petco and bought it for a friend.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in the process of fighting with Petco corporate to get that 42 stretch hex on the sale list. It turns out that according to the ad it SHOULD be on the list b/c it falls within the guidelines. That would be false advertisement if they don't let them go at the sale price. Seeing as how they have other hexs on there, ever one thats LARGER than the 42 stretch, I don't see what the problem is.

There supposed to get back to me tomorrow-ish. I want that damn 42 stretch... :twisted:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The 40 stretch you mean? So damn confusing with the whole 42 hex/40 stretch hex thing. Yea, I was pretty bummed when the 40 streches weren't on sale. Oh so yummy.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, Im pretty puzzled on that one as well, but my store doesnt stock them, so the issue hasnt come up. It certainly does qualify under the sale ads, and Petco should honor it! If I only ran the company . . .


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

defaced said:


> The 40 stretch you mean? So damn confusing with the whole 42 hex/40 stretch hex thing. Yea, I was pretty bummed when the 40 streches weren't on sale. Oh so yummy.


Yep you're right. My mistake, the 40 stretch. Technically it should be in the sale and the fact that it isn't is enough to argue over since it falls within the guidelines. Am I right or not??


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I totally agree - it should be on sale. It says hexes in the ad and that my good friend is a hex.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> defaced said:
> 
> 
> > The 40 stretch you mean? So damn confusing with the whole 42 hex/40 stretch hex thing. Yea, I was pretty bummed when the 40 streches weren't on sale. Oh so yummy.
> ...


You're right. The regional manager at a petco gave me the sale price on it because its not on the excluded list so thats petco's mistake and that they should honor the sale ad. The manager at the other petco said its up to each individual manager/regional manager to make that call and that he woudnt do it :roll:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You know, if bet if you bought the stand and some other misc stuff that you could talk the manager into letting the tank go for the sale price. Come back a day or few later - even after the sale, and return all of the other stuff.

Give them what they want up front, then yank it away when they're not looking. (Damn I'm spiteful sometimes)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Call corporate - in the past with sale screwups like this, they'll force the store to sell it at the price it should be, $40.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Call corporate - in the past with sale screwups like this, they'll force the store to sell it at the price it should be, $40.


Thats what I did and the lady I spoke to was like, "No hexes are on the sale..."

:? 

Stupid people. They don't even look at their own sale ads. If I don't hear back from them tomorrow, then I'm calling back b/c I gotta feeling she was yankin' my chain about, "We'll get back to you after some more research." Yeah right. :roll:


----------



## Cville-dart (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks again Zach!! I need some help though. I found a store with an Oceanic 30 cube and they won't sell it as part of the sale. Can someone please fax me a receipt or something official from Petco that proves that this item is part of the sale? I would greatly appreciate any help! Also, I have read that some of you have called the corporate office for Petsmart to get them to sell their tanks at the $1/gallon price - who did you speak with and what number did you call? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If someone (Antone) gets corperate to force petco to sell the 40 stretch hexs post the phone number and person you talked to if possible...maybe someone should just post the corperate numbers for petsmart and petco anyways....and if there is a copy of the sku list on official petco letter head or something that would be really helpful too if somone could post a scan of it. 

Anyways petsmart had all thier good tanks mostly as stand/tanks/light/lid combos and wouldnt sell, and their 55's were a different brand and included light/lid...but since they werent exact product matches wouldnt price match for me. So i just went back to petco and got 2 more 30's on top of the 30cube, 40B, and 55 friend picked up for me yesterday. Im happy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dave, Petsmarts Oceanic tanks are seperated. You should be able to get those. Try again.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

my petco has been a huge pain to get the tanks. they say that the cubes and hex's and all those aren't on sale. i tried to get one of the "critter cages" becuase it says on the package that it's an aquarium, but they wont give it to me because technically it's a terrarium, which i think is lame so i'm going to go back and talk to the store manager to complain to. i did still get a 20h, 29, and 40 breeder tank though. my turtles should appreciate the 40! they're stuck in a 20 right now. poor things.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sussanah, show them the ad and make them read it. Then print out the list on page 5 of this thread and take that with you. If all that doesn't work, call corporate Petco and have them help you out. Its ridiculous that some of these Petcos are being stupid.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Frogtofall,
What was that corporate number again?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Sussanah, show them the ad and make them read it. Then print out the list on page 5 of this thread and take that with you. If all that doesn't work, call corporate Petco and have them help you out. Its ridiculous that some of these Petcos are being stupid.


In my experience, most of the Petcos are giving themselves a bad rep with this sale. Either the management is inept and incapable of reading the "memo" that they all received, or they are willfully ignoring it. If I did not have Zach's info, there is no way I could get a 33 cube for the price they are advertising . . . even though the only one in the area has the front strip of "cherry" partially pulled off one side. "Oh, we'll sell it to you for $120, but it's not on sale--it's a combo.?

Malarky!

Petco, Petsmart, it doesn't seem to matter around here. Poor selection, poor customer service, downright unhelpful. I visited almost all of the Petco's last week to scope things out, and not one of the stores I visited had a cube. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

If petco is having a hissy over what is and isnt on sale just have them scan the barcode - if its on sale it should show up as the sale price. At my stores they have the labels on the back of the paper that shows the kit price but also has the individual tank sku. Just bring it up to the cashier and play dumb  

I had never seen a cube at the local petcos/petsmarts and all of a sudden theyre showing up at almost all the stores..hmmm :?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Dave, Petsmarts Oceanic tanks are seperated. You should be able to get those. Try again.



They dont appear to be at mine. The only prices i could find were for the whole tanks/stand/etc... Some even had a not to be sold seperately label on them. Others were different brand i think. They had the 40 hex but it was stand/tank combo and petco wouldnt sell so they wouldnt. I dont know, they are all confused about the sale at both stores it seems...i got enough to keep me happy...but i may call petco since they are expecting a shipment and see if another cube shows up.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> Hey Frogtofall,
> What was that corporate number again?


Petsmart: (800) 738-1385 
ext. 2518 


Petco: 1-888-824-PALS(7257)


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

picked up some 33g cubes today so surprised they werent sold I LOVE CALIFORNIA


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I got four 20 highs. I need some inserts if I could ever get ahold of FCA.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

The only tanks the 2 Petcos in my area had in stock were standard 20s(highs, longs) and 55s. They did not even have breeders. I was really hoping to find some 30gallon cubes, but it seems that the sales person I ask did not even know what that was.  

I had my eyes on some corner tanks but they werent part of the deal.


----------



## Cville-dart (Apr 12, 2006)

Thong-Monster - You might try again on the corner - I got a 54 gallon corner for $54. Make them look up the sku and scan it. My tank was on the floor as a combo but listed the separate part numbers on the combo sign. See my earlier post in this thread.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless the tank/stand was shipped to the store under one sku, the store (at least according to my GM) can sell the tank seperately from the stand. Its common for stores to post one price for the tank and stand together, but if the tank has an individual sku, its technically not part of a combo, and should be in the sale.

Part of me thinks employees are playing dumb or something, gosh, makes me think about finding a new job . . . lol.

Btw, we got a new tank shipment in today. No oceanics, but plenty of 55s, 40breeders, and the rest!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks again1 I picked up a 40 gallon breeder last night! It was 99.99 but obviously it was only 40!

Adam


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

So after my fiasco the other day.. ie: petco saying no hex's in the sale, i settled for a 29 gal and paid $80 instead of $210 for a 20 hex. 

Reading everyones experiences, i figured i would just take the only 30 oceanic hex to the counter and see what it said.. (even though the manager days before had looked at me like i was stupid and laughed when i suggested the hex's be in the sale!!) Guess what.. $220 sub total.. $220 total.. £30 P.A.L.S.. The look on the register girls face... and the smug look on mine... she even pointed at the $220 and said it's $220.. as i pointed at the $30 and said... no its $30... I'll take it please.

So.. I go home and grab the 29gal and go back for my refund. Using that, off to the next petco...

One 30 oceanic hex left.. sales guy says.. 'if you want this it's full price and not in the sale'... 'come with me and watch this' i reply... ha ha.. how smug was i feelin... oh the look on his face... (not his fault, i just guess he was going offf what his manager had told him.. however after the last manager only days before had tried to belittle me in front of the queue i think i deserved my smug moment).

Back to the original petco.. 20 gal hex back into the store... two thirty oceanic hex's for $60 plus tax.

zBRINKS if you are ever in Vegas, look me up... I will have a bottle of somethin very nice to share with you. 

Thank you so much.

Steve


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

It just amazes me that we as customers have to go through this kind of crap with a store that doesn't even know what they are doing.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> It just amazes me that we as customers have to go through this kind of crap with a store that doesn't even know what they are doing.


Amen!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> So after my fiasco the other day.. ie: petco saying no hex's in the sale, i settled for a 29 gal and paid $80 instead of $210 for a 20 hex.
> 
> Reading everyones experiences, i figured i would just take the only 30 oceanic hex to the counter and see what it said.. (even though the manager days before had looked at me like i was stupid and laughed when i suggested the hex's be in the sale!!) Guess what.. $220 sub total.. $220 total.. £30 P.A.L.S.. The look on the register girls face... and the smug look on mine... she even pointed at the $220 and said it's $220.. as i pointed at the $30 and said... no its $30... I'll take it please.
> 
> ...


Best. Story. Ever.

Steve, I'm glad you're getting somewhere with this. I'm now having trouble with Petsmart. They told me that they called Petco and Petco told them that none of the tanks come with lids and/or lights so that Petsmart will only price match tanks with no lids and lights. Petsmart only carries a 20L with no lid or lights. I tried to explain to this lady that the person she spoke to was incorrect and had no clue. I even sent her a pic of my tank and the stickers on the tank AND my receipt.

I WILL get my price match. :evil:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya antone i had the same problem....i was like i just got the cube with light and lid there yesterday, made me mad that the petco person said the same thing to the petsmart guy that they said to the petsmart guy for you especially since i know most of the people at the petco (since its the one i worked at, and i had just got tanks with lid/light there the day before)...Other then the cube they also sold me a 40breeder with a 30 inch hood in the tank  wont fit the breeder but may use it on one the 29s i got also. Part of the problem at petsmart though was the tanks they had were mostly topfin and not aga....since it wasnt exact product they wouldnt match it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya antone i had the same problem....i was like i just got the cube with light and lid there yesterday, made me mad that the petco person said the same thing to the petsmart guy that they said to the petsmart guy for you especially since i know most of the people at the petco (since its the one i worked at, and i had just got tanks with lid/light there the day before)...Other then the cube they also sold me a 40breeder with a 30 inch hood in the tank  wont fit the breeder but may use it on one the 29s i got also. Part of the problem at petsmart though was the tanks they had were mostly topfin and not aga....since it wasnt exact product they wouldnt match it.


Yeah, I see on the Top Fin thing. They do carry Oceanic 30 cubes though if you find one. The one I worked at does and thats the one I'm trying to get another cube from. Petsmart carries the All Glass 54 colum tank I believe. Or whatever size it is as well as a 40ish gall Oceanic Hex. I think its 42 gals.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

they only had the 40hex in ;( Had a 50gal but it was labeled not to be sold seperate from stand ;( With what i already have im kinda to lazy to drive out to the other stores.


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

So what I'm hearing here is that the 33 cube in the store with the lid and lights can be purchased at the $1 per gallon price? I might take the SKU list with me tonight and investigate.

I was told last Sunday by the clerk that it's not part of the sale because it's a combo...Sure it's sitting on a stand but the stand has a different price than the tank so it can't be a full combo. I bought a 20H anyway that day.

Thanks zBrinks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Smogre said:


> So what I'm hearing here is that the 33 cube in the store with the lid and lights can be purchased at the $1 per gallon price? I might take the SKU list with me tonight and investigate.
> 
> I was told last Sunday by the clerk that it's not part of the sale because it's a combo...Sure it's sitting on a stand but the stand has a different price than the tank so it can't be a full combo. I bought a 20H anyway that day.
> 
> Thanks zBrinks!


Make them scan the sticker thats ON the tank and run your PALS card through, it should do the discount for it.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Check the SKU for the 33 against the list posted earlier. The regular price was $149.99 at my Petcos and the SKU is 614971. But the correct barcode for that SKU number needs to be on the tank. I bought four at $33 each. If the SKU is right don't bother talking to managers or anyone else, just take it up to the check out. If it doesn't ring up with the sale price then walk. IMO, the store management has the right to kit these up with a stand if they want. They don't have the right to refuse to sell if the correct SKU is still on the tank. One of my local Petcos had two 33s with that SKU removed. I respected their choice. Remember they can still order up new tanks to sell with their stands if they want. So it wouldn't have hurt to ask. But that was a last option that I didn't need to use. They won't get stuck with the stands.

EricG.NH


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Smogre said:


> So what I'm hearing here is that the 33 cube in the store with the lid and lights can be purchased at the $1 per gallon price? I might take the SKU list with me tonight and investigate.
> 
> I was told last Sunday by the clerk that it's not part of the sale because it's a combo...Sure it's sitting on a stand but the stand has a different price than the tank so it can't be a full combo. I bought a 20H anyway that day.
> 
> Thanks zBrinks!


I got two of those 33 cubes from the Petco on 120th and Washington here in Denver (really Northglenn, but whos picky around here). You have to make sure they ring up the tank sticker and not the tank and stand sticker and it is $1 per gallon.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Antone..

Good luck.. things like this are worth fighting for... they screw us for most of the year round so now it's our turn..

Oh and i will be getting in touch with you soon as i am about to start doing the inside of my 52 gal diy hex.. and now i have two 30's to do aswell.

Regards

Steve


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Is there a record for largest amount of posts on a single thread? Cause if there is, I believe we won.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

D E L E T E M E ! ! !


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the Guinness Book of Records... We were in with a chance until you double posted to make the thread bigger. They class this as cheating and so our record is null and void!!!  :lol: 

Oh well, guess we will have to wait until the next sale for our next attempt.

Regards

Steve


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

hshs


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Check out the Soulfly board's Bikini thread - 850 posts last I saw. There's an 800ish long thread on the Machine Head board too. I wouldn't be suprised though if this is the longest thread on this board.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry guys, far from it! Check the MAD group thread in the groups forum!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum!


----------



## Devi (May 24, 2006)

My Petsmart had two 30 Cubes and I brought the SKU list and all...
But they said a memo was sent out that they can't match the $1/Gallon Sale...
Aww! They did have a 30 Hex with lid and light marked down to $87, though...

I did manage to get a 40 Breeder from Petco and the 30 Hex from Petsmart,
and I may wind up just buying a 30 Cube for the full price at some point down the line.

What a great sale! :lol: Thank you so much for the information zBrinks!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

defaced said:


> Check out the Soulfly board's Bikini thread - 850 posts last I saw. There's an 800ish long thread on the Machine Head board too. I wouldn't be suprised though if this is the longest thread on this board.


There is at least one thread (on http://www.thecatsite.com) with over 9000 replies. I am sure some of the even larger boards have longer threads than that.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

9K :shock: What's the topic of the thread?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> My Petsmart had two 30 Cubes and I brought the SKU list and all...
> *But they said a memo was sent out that they can't match the $1/Gallon Sale... *Aww! They did have a 30 Hex with lid and light marked down to $87, though...


This is also what happened to me today. So I guess those of us that made it to Petsmart before this memo came out were lucky.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> > My Petsmart had two 30 Cubes and I brought the SKU list and all...
> > *But they said a memo was sent out that they can't match the $1/Gallon Sale... *Aww! They did have a 30 Hex with lid and light marked down to $87, though...
> 
> 
> This is also what happened to me today. So I guess those of us that made it to Petsmart before this memo came out were lucky.


Thats what the VP told me over the phone. Said a memo went out. Its total BS. Petsmart just doesn't want to co-operate with us. :?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I really don't blame them. It isn't their sale, it's Petcos. And Petco is loosing their ass, so why would petsmart want to do the same thing.

I consider myself lucky in getting what I got. I'm very happy. It will be a few years before I get them all put together anyway.

Besides frogtofall, would you sell your broms for $1 each?? If so, I'l take 20 of them bright red ones!!!! LOLLOL


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> I really don't blame them. It isn't their sale, it's Petcos. And Petco is loosing their ass, so why would petsmart want to do the same thing.
> 
> I consider myself lucky in getting what I got. I'm very happy. It will be a few years before I get them all put together anyway.
> 
> Besides frogtofall, would you sell your broms for $1 each?? If so, I'l take 20 of them bright red ones!!!! LOLLOL


Well normally, I wouldn't blame them either but they have a price matching policy and they should stick to it. Now all of a sudden a situation comes up that they probably thought would never happen and they go a-wall on us. Its just BS.

I would sell broms for $1 and I plan on having a sale like that in the future. I'm just waiting for my stock and whatnot to get right, before I can do so. Check back in about 6 mos.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My calender is marked


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine too!!!

I agree with you. Why have a price matching policy if you are going to pick and choose what suits you.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

I can see why petco has the sale...the 55gal i picked up had a rebate offer that expired almost 2 years ago! So i guess some stores actually do have to clear out some of their stock, like the tanks that have been collecting dust for 2 years.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a hex tank at my store that was inspected 7 years ago, in 1999. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't mean to bring this back from the dead... but any idea if/when this sale will be going on again?
I missed this, and got very jealous reading all the deals people had gotten


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

On the ad it said it was "semi-annual", but I've never seen the sale before so maybe it's the first sale like this, or maybe that was just marketing. So about six months from now would be my guess.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope it does come back. I could use a few more of those damn cubes. Heh.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Petco has a semi-annual sale twice a year. I doubt that tanks will go for a dollar a gallon for awhile, though. That was the first time it had happened in 5 years.


----------

